# Suche gutes 850Watt Netzteil



## stimpi2k4 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan ein altes Thermaltake Toughpower 650Watt Netzteil mit qFan.
Bisher war ich zufriden mit dem NT. Nach meiner Umrüstung auf H2O ist mir aufgefallen, dass das NT unter Last sehr laut und warm wird.
Theoretisch würde das alte NT noch ausreichen. Mein System verbraucht unter Last ca. 400Watt mit Overclocking.

Ich denke ein gutes neues 850Watt NT würde effizienter arbeiten, weniger Wärme erzeugen und unter Last leiser sein.

Preislich sehe ich 180€ als Grenze. Da ich an meinem System dieses Jahr freiwillig nichts mehr ändern möchte ist auch meine Frage ob es sich überhaupt lohnt in diesem Fall das NT zu tauschen?


----------



## ACDSee (25. Juli 2011)

Dein Netzteil sollte 400 Watt Last locker bewältigen.

Warum ein 850W-NT, wenn du nur 400 Watt brauchst?

Reichen würde dort ein Seasonic X-560 oder X-660, sofern du ein (voll-)modulares sehr leises Netzteil suchst.
ein gutes 850W-Netzteil ist das Corsair AX 850Watt. Würde ich allerdings nur bei einem SLI oder CF-System nehmen, da es sonst einfach übertrieben ist.

Günstiger und genau in der Leistungsklasse deines jetzigen Netzteils wäre das FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold  600W.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juli 2011)

Kann dir das AX650 von Corsair empfehlen! 

Habe selbst das AX850 und bin sowas von zufrieden damit


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Juli 2011)

Das Corsair AX850 sieht auch ganz nett aus. 
Wollte aber was die Watt angeht ein bissel Puffer nach oben haben.  
Kann ja sein, dass die Microruckler verschwinden und ich mir eine zweite GPU dazu hole.
Lieber zuviel als zuwenig man will die TDP in Zukunft auch noch mit genug Power versorgen.

Wie ist das mit der Lautstärke beim AX850 unter Last?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

die Mikroruckler verschwinden erst, wenn die Hersteller eine neue Technologie erfinden, da das aber nie passieren wird, verschwinden die Mikroruckler auch nie, also spar dir die zweite Karte.


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

Das mit den zwei Karten ist wie wenn du 2 Ehefrauen hast, an sich klasse, bringt enormen Spaß aber funktioniert einfach nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie nichts voneinander wissen, funktioniert es bestens, aber dann ist eben so, als wenn es nur eine ist.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2011)

Hier auch noch Empfehlungen:


be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro 88+ SPS-650C 650W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
@Gazelle: es müssen ja nicht gleich 2 "Ehe"-Frauen sein...

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Corsair AX850 sieht auch ganz nett aus.
> Wollte aber was die Watt angeht ein bissel Puffer nach oben haben.
> Kann ja sein, dass die Microruckler verschwinden und ich mir eine zweite GPU dazu hole.
> Lieber zuviel als zuwenig man will die TDP in Zukunft auch noch mit genug Power versorgen.
> ...




Also ich höre in meinem PC nur meine Grafikkarten

Das NT höre ich da nicht raus  ImIdle ist ja klar das es da nicht zu hören ist dank Semipasiev


----------



## stimpi2k4 (29. Juli 2011)

Das Corsair AX850 wird wohl sein .... im Test war es auch hervorragend


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Das Corsair AX850 wird wohl sein .... im Test war es auch hervorragend




Gute Wahl  Aber wiso den 850 Watt ? Es würde auch locker das AX650 reichen


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl  Aber wiso den 850 Watt ? Es würde auch locker das AX650 reichen


Oder halt das schon von mir empfohlene BeQuiet...

Gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wollte aber was die Watt angeht ein bissel Puffer nach oben haben.
> Kann ja sein, dass die Microruckler verschwinden und ich mir eine zweite GPU dazu hole.
> Lieber zuviel als zuwenig man will die TDP in Zukunft auch noch mit genug Power versorgen.


 
Vielelicht kommt ja irgendwann noch eine 2te Grafikkarte dazu..


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Vielelicht kommt ja irgendwann noch eine 2te Grafikkarte dazu..


Lieber sich alle 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahre eine Oberklasse-Single-GPU gönnen, als sich mit den bekannten Probs bei SLI/Crossfire-Systemen rumärgern zu müssen. Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema...

Gruß


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Lieber sich alle 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahre eine Oberklasse-Single-GPU gönnen, als sich mit den bekannten Probs bei SLI/Crossfire-Systemen rumärgern zu müssen. Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema...
> 
> Gruß


 
Sehe ich genauso, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


 

Genau so ist es


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich will ein wenig mehr Leistung, als ich eigentlich brauche.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ein wenig mehr Leistung, als ich eigentlich brauche.



Mit 850W hast du aber mehr als doppelt soviel und nicht "ein wenig mehr"


----------



## McClaine (30. Juli 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil sollte 400 Watt Last locker bewältigen.
> 
> Warum ein 850W-NT, wenn du nur 400 Watt brauchst?[/URL].


 


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl  Aber wiso den 850 Watt ? Es würde auch locker das AX650 reichen


 


HAWX schrieb:


> Mit 850W hast du aber mehr als doppelt soviel und nicht "ein wenig mehr"



Rofl, ich kanns nicht mehr lesen, immer das gleiche hier.

REICHEN ist RELATIV. Stichwörter: Abwärme, Leistung, Aufrüsten etc!? Hatten manche hier (Slipstream zB) schon nen halben Krieg mit mir und weiter will ich das nicht mehr ausführen.

Stimpi kauf dir ein 850W, lass es dir nicht ausreden, damit machst nix falsch, ausser paar Eur mehr auszugeben. Das ganze geflame mit sollte reichen, trifft gewissermaßen schon zu, aber trotzdem ist es Bullshiet mMn zB mal ein SLI System am Rande der Leistungsfähigkeit des NT´s zu fahren, und das nur "weil man´s könnte" omg lol 
Irgendwie Nonsense


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juli 2011)

Bin auch der Meinung das zuviel wenn überhaupt nur dem Geldbeutel schadet. 
Angucken solltest dir Corsair AX850, HX850, ADATA HM850 (HX850, HM850 Channel Well, Modular).


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> REICHEN ist RELATIV. Stichwörter: Abwärme, Leistung, Aufrüsten etc!? Hatten manche hier (Slipstream zB) schon nen halben Krieg mit mir und weiter will ich das nicht mehr ausführen.Nonsense



Weil Quanti recht hat


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Juli 2011)

Und wiso hast du dann 750 Watt?


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:
			
		

> Und wiso hast du dann 750 Watt?



Weil das aus einer Zeit stammt, in der ich keine Ahnung hatte und es bei Hardwareversand 12 Euro Aufpreis von 550 auf 750 waren.


----------



## McClaine (30. Juli 2011)

was heist Recht!?
Sicher reicht dem TE ein 550W. Genauso reicht ein 850W wenn er mal SLI machen will oder aufrüsten möchte.
Was is nun logischer? Am Netzteil 50Eur sparen und später nochmal kaufen oder gleich 50Eur mehr ausgeben?
Ausserdem hat der TE geschrieben, das er 850W haben möchte, dann sollte man ihm auch möglichkeiten anbieten aber net: "reicht doch, warum brauchst des?"


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Juli 2011)

Dann sollte sich der TE mal aktiv an der Diskussion beteiligen und evtl. mal auf mehr Antworten eingehen.

Es gibt natürlich auch Leute die Arbeiten - da ist das wohl schlecht möglich aber ein wenig mehr Einsatz wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> was heist Recht!?
> Sicher reicht dem TE ein 550W. Genauso reicht ein 850W wenn er mal SLI machen will oder aufrüsten möchte.
> Was is nun logischer? Am Netzteil 50Eur sparen und später nochmal kaufen oder gleich 50Eur mehr ausgeben?
> Ausserdem hat der TE geschrieben, das er 850W haben möchte, dann sollte man ihm auch möglichkeiten anbieten aber net: "reicht doch, warum brauchst des?"



Mein Kommentar war allgemein gefasst und nicht spezifisch auf diesen Thread


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich will doch mehr Power haben und nicht weniger. 
Da ich momentan 650Watt habe will ich wenn ich das NT tausche nätürlich mehr als 650Watt haben. Mit Extrem OC komme ich schon fast auf 500Watt nur mit normalem OC komme ich so auf 400Watt.
Mit 850Watt habe ich genug Möglichkeiten für die Zukunft und es wird hoffentlich für lange Zeit reichen.

Ob ich mir wieder SLI zulege das weiß ich noch nicht. Habe mir damals das 650Watt NT für 8800GTX SLI geholt und war total unzufrieden mit SLI. Alles unter 60 FPS kam mir ruckelig vor, deswegen habe ich die Karten Verkauft und mir ne 285GTX geholt.

Die Microruckler haben mich echt Geld gekostet.


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2011)

Also mit dem AX/HX850 von Corsair machst du nix falsch. Beide erreichen gute Werte, modulares Kabelmanagment und vor allem *7 Jahre Garantie. *Qualität und Verarbeitung sind Top. Wenn du bei einer VGA bleibst ist es recht leise. SLi-Bundle bewältig es locker, jedoch wirst du die Silentmarke leicht überschreiten. Das wäre meine Empfehlung.

MfG Meratheus


----------



## McClaine (31. Juli 2011)

meratheus schrieb:


> Also mit dem AX/HX850 von Corsair machst du nix falsch. Beide erreichen gute Werte, modulares Kabelmanagment und vor allem *7 Jahre Garantie. *Qualität und Verarbeitung sind Top. Wenn du bei einer VGA bleibst ist es recht leise. SLi-Bundle bewältig es locker, jedoch wirst du die Silentmarke leicht überschreiten. Das wäre meine Empfehlung.
> 
> MfG Meratheus



ja, schöne Empfehlung. Das gerät wollte und werde ich mir wohl auch holen. Aber nie wieder Thermaltake für mich 





HAWX schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar war allgemein gefasst und nicht spezifisch auf diesen Thread



aha, so hat Quanti also (aufgrund von unglaublichen 3500000 Posts!? lol) recht? Mmn sieht das jeder anders. Sag ich ja, grundsätzlich ist es ja klar das ein gutes 600W locker für Singlekarten Rechner reicht, aber ich kauf mir immer ein 2 Stufen höheres NT. Also nicht zB 500 sondern dann 700+.
Was aber mir so auf die Eier geht: da empfehlen wirklich eine menge Leute ein 500W Netzteil für Systemkonfigurationen mit 580GTX, i9xx und sagen dann es "reicht".
Totaler Bullshit... Alleine ne richtig Oc´de 580 zieht über 300Watt und damit auch an die 30Ampere die dann direkt von der 12V Schiene abgezweigt wird. Jede weitere Erklärung meinerseits ist aber sinnlos, da es andere eh wieder anders sehen als ich.
Dann kaufen diese eben 2mal...


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Corsair Aax 850 WAtt

Was hällst davon?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> aha, so hat Quanti also (aufgrund von unglaublichen 3500000 Posts!? lol) recht? Mmn sieht das jeder anders. Sag ich ja, grundsätzlich ist es ja klar das ein gutes 600W locker für Singlekarten Rechner reicht, aber ich kauf mir immer ein 2 Stufen höheres NT. Also nicht zB 500 sondern dann 700+


 
Und aus welchem Grund? Damit es ineffizienter läuft?


----------



## McClaine (31. Juli 2011)

Was soll den effizienter laufen? Ab 50% Leistung sind die meisten NT´s eh schon am Effizientersten. Im Idle ist "jedes NT ineffizient", 500W oder 850W. Und selbst wenn ein 1000W Nt meinen Rechner versorgt, so viel Unterschied is des ned ^^.
Und Grund ist ganz einfach da ich aufrüsten im Hinterkopf habe, sowie ein Polster haben möchte, aber hab ich dir ja schon 1000mal geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber ein 850 Watt bei 120 Watt Idle läuft ineffizienter als ein 500 Watt NT bei 120 Watt und wenn das System unter Last 350 Watt zieht, läuft dein 850 Watt NT immer noch nicht im effizienten Bereich.


----------



## McClaine (31. Juli 2011)

Und? Die 5-10% sind mir ehrlich gesagt egal, wenn ich mir 150Eur für das nächst größere Netzteil sparen kann 
Back to Topic:
TE kauf dir das Corsair, hab mir heut auch das Corsair AX850 bestellt 
Damit das lausige Thermaltake 850W, das bei richtigen OC abkackt, endlich raus kommt


----------



## Speed-E (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein 850 Watt bei 120 Watt Idle  läuft ineffizienter als ein 500 Watt NT bei 120 Watt und wenn das  System unter Last 350 Watt zieht, läuft dein 850 Watt NT immer noch  nicht im effizienten Bereich.



Das System des TE wird aber, nach dem Profil beurteilt >190w Idle ziehen. Etwas mehr als 20% eines 850w Netzteils. 

Die Differenz der Effizienz von 80+ Gold Netzteilen verschiedener Wattklassen halte ich für Haarspalterei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Und? Die 5-10% sind mir ehrlich gesagt egal, wenn ich mir 150Eur für das nächst größere Netzteil sparen kann


 
Ist trotzdem völlig sinnfrei und ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso du unbedingt einem User ein völlig überdimensionales Netzteil aufschwatzen willst.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem völlig sinnfrei und ich hab keine Ahnung, wieso du unbedingt einem User ein völlig überdimensionales Netzteil aufschwatzen willst.


 
Weil halt 850W oder mehr besser sind als 600W.
Weil halt OC bis zum Anschlag auch immer besser ist, auch wenn die Leistung kaum bis nicht spuerbar ist. (wo halt Undervolting sinvoller waere)
Und weil es uns Mediamarkt und Aldi immer wieder schoen vormacht: 2TB Festplatte ist toll. Also groesser ist besser und so.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2011)

Das mit der Effizienz im Idle ist ein Argument. Demnach wären 850Watt schon recht viel.


----------



## McClaine (31. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem völlig sinnfrei und ich  hab keine Ahnung, wieso du unbedingt einem User ein völlig  überdimensionales Netzteil aufschwatzen willst.



Sinnfrei sind vielleicht deine Posts, schliesslich versuche ich zu  helfen und ich schwatze niemanden etwas auf. Mit dir ist ja  super geholfen. Konstruktiver Beitrag!? - 0 
Daher schreibe ich auch es sei meine Meinung, das  sind  meine Vorschläge, wenn die dir nicht passen mach doch nen Gegenvorschlag  aber lass doch bitte diese "passiven Attacken" wenn du meinst schlauer zu sein. Wenn Stimpi sich ein  "lower" Nt aufschwatzen lassen will, kann er das ruhig machen. Du hast  doch auch deine eigene Meinung oder nicht?

@ TE: Ich hab ja das 850W Corsair bestellt, Mo oder Di sollte es da sein  und falls du noch solange warten kannst, kann ich ja meine Eindrücke  hier schildern! Damit sollte dir geholfen sein denke ich, auf jedenfall  besser als dieser quatsch hier.
Nochmals ganz konkret: Effizienz im Idle ist mMn kein Argument, da wir uns hier in Bereichen von 50-90% Effizienz bewegen, und ALLE Netzteile, haben Probleme im Idle Effizient zu bleiben... noch konkreter:

PC-Netzteil
"Die derzeit besten Netzteile liegen im Bereich von 88 % Wirkungsgrad bei  20 % und 100 % Belastung und über 90 % Wirkungsgrad bei 50 % Last. In  unteren Preisklassen sind noch Modelle mit einem Wirkungsgrad von  weniger als 50 % erhältlich. Wie die Wirkungsgrade für andere Lastwerte  aussehen, lässt sich aus dem angegebenen Wirkungsgrad nicht ersehen, es  wird jedoch allgemein davon ausgegangen dass es hierbei nur kleine  Abweichungen gibt und einzelne Netzteil-Tests bestätigen dies auch. Bei  einer Belastung von unter 20 % sinkt der Wirkungsgrad allerdings stark."

Beispiel:
Deiner HW nach bist du im Idle im Bereich von ca 80Watt, bei ner Effizienz von zB 50% würden dann 120Watt aus der Steckdose gesaugt . Und es ist mehr oder weniger scheiss egal ob es 500W hat oder 1500W hat, im Idle bringt kein "Markennetzteil" eine vernünftige Effizienz zusammen. Wenn du eins willst, dass das komplett kompensiert, biste schnell bei mehreren hundert Euros...

*interessant, 400 Watt PSU mit 78,1%@ 5% Last*: PC-Experience Reviews : | be quiet! Straight Power E8 400W Netzteil
*hier das AX850, 91% durchschnittliche Effizienz*: Test: Corsair AX850 (Seite 6) - 17.01.2011 - ComputerBase
UND HIER: PC-Experience Reviews : | Corsair AX850 Netzteil *man beachte die Effizienz... 84,4% bei 5% Last*

Ergo: Effizienz ist überhaupt kein Argument und wenn dann für das Corsair


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2011)

Hatte vorhin noch bedenken mit der Effizienz aber jetzt sehe ich, das ich mir da keine Sorgen mache muss.
Also 84,4% bei 5% Last ist echt klasse.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Juli 2011)

Warum seit Ihr so aufgestachelt... hat doch keinen Sinn.

Wenn der TE lieber ein gutes 850 Watt-NT will, kann er bedenkenlos zum Corsair AX 850 greifen. Auslasten wird er es wohl nicht. Das ein gutes 500 Watt-NT ausreichen würde haben auch alle mitbekommen.
Wenn er sich mit 850 Watt besser fühlt, was ist so schlimm daran? Andere (wie ich z.B.) geben viel mehr Geld für weitaus unnötigere Dinge (wie z.B. Sleeve oder Satschüsseln - trotz Kabelanschluss ?!) aus.

Die Frage war nach einem guten 850Watt Netzteil und die ist geklärt.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2011)

Also 550W würden sogar für ein GTX580 mit OC ausreichen (@McClaine), aber wenn du 850W möchtest ist das ok. Ich hab auch mit einer GTX470 750W, möchte mir halt die SLI-Option offenhalten.

Gute und leise Netzteile in dem Bereich 800-900W:

Produktvergleich Corsair AX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850AX), Cougar GX G800 800W ATX 2.3, be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W ATX 2.3 (P9-850W/BN175), Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3 (EMG800EWT) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Mit einem davon machst du nichts falsch.

(Ich empfehle dir trotzdem max. 600W )


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Juli 2011)

Naja hatte gerade den 3dmark11 mit 1000MHz Gpu Takt laufen bei 1,2V, dazu die CPU auf 4,4GHz mit 1,46V. Da hat sich der PC ganz dreist ohne zu fragen bis zu 550Watt aus der Dose gezogen. Okay das Nt ist jetzt nicht so das Effizienz Wunder was ich momentan habe. 
Bin mir sicher, das 650Watt da eher das Minimum für mein System ist, gerade wenn man mit einer Wasserkühlung mehr Spannung geben und eine höhere TDP kühlen kann.


----------



## McClaine (31. Juli 2011)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin noch bedenken mit der Effizienz aber jetzt sehe ich, das ich mir da keine Sorgen mache muss.
> Also 84,4% bei 5% Last ist echt klasse.








ACDSee schrieb:


> Warum seit Ihr so aufgestachelt... hat doch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Wenn der TE lieber ein gutes 850 Watt-NT will, kann er bedenkenlos zum Corsair AX 850 greifen. Auslasten wird er es wohl nicht. Das ein gutes 500 Watt-NT ausreichen würde haben auch alle mitbekommen.
> Wenn er sich mit 850 Watt besser fühlt, was ist so schlimm daran? Andere (wie ich z.B.) geben viel mehr Geld für weitaus unnötigere Dinge (wie z.B. Sleeve oder Satschüsseln - trotz Kabelanschluss ?!) aus.
> ...



Ich bin net aufgestachelt, aber es nervt mich halt. Hier wird nach Optionen gefragt, besser gesagt in der Überschrift schreibt der TE schon er möchte ein 850Watt haben, dann fangen manche wieder mit 550-600Watt an, weils "reicht".
Ausführen möchte ich das nicht mehr, hab ich ja bereits mehrmals. 




PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Also 550W würden sogar für ein GTX580 mit OC ausreichen (@McClaine), aber wenn du 850W möchtest ist das ok. Ich hab auch mit einer GTX470 750W, möchte mir halt die SLI-Option offenhalten.
> 
> Gute und leise Netzteile in dem Bereich 800-900W:
> 
> ...



Lol, ist auch dein Recht etwas zu empfehlen, ich halte mir auch lieber Reserven offen, deshalb vertrete ich ja meinen Standpunkt. Aber jedesmal die eigene Meinung rechtfertigen zu müssen ist eben 




stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Naja hatte gerade den 3dmark11 mit 1000MHz Gpu Takt laufen bei 1,2V, dazu die CPU auf 4,4GHz mit 1,46V. Da hat sich der PC ganz dreist ohne zu fragen bis zu 550Watt aus der Dose gezogen. Okay das Nt ist jetzt nicht so das Effizienz Wunder was ich momentan habe.
> Bin mir sicher, das 650Watt da eher das Minimum für mein System ist, gerade wenn man mit einer Wasserkühlung mehr Spannung geben und eine höhere TDP kühlen kann.




du hast deinen 920 mit 1,46V am laufen!?  Wie sind´n da die Temps? Hab schon bei 4 (1,31V) - 4,2Ghz (1,35V) mit 70°+ und Wakü (in Prime) zu kämpfen


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn du so weiter machst brauchst du bald nicht nur eine neue PSU  Ist ein kleiner Spaß bitte jetzt nicht angegriffen fühlen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Lol, ist auch dein Recht etwas zu empfehlen, ich halte mir auch lieber Reserven offen, deshalb vertrete ich ja meinen Standpunkt. Aber jedesmal die eigene Meinung rechtfertigen zu müssen ist eben


 
Mein letzter Satz war auch mit etwas Ironie geschrieben


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Mein letzter Satz war auch mit etwas Ironie geschrieben


 
meiner auch  aber net da letzte ^^

ja, mit 1,46V wird´s bald rauchen xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> meiner auch  aber net da letzte ^^
> 
> ja, mit 1,46V wird´s bald rauchen xD




Ist das schon so viel für nen Intel ?


----------



## Scooteria (1. August 2011)

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...!

Ich habe das Corsair HX850W das ist leistungstechnisch vollkommen i.O.!
Was mir allerdings nicht so gefallen hat war die Lautheit da ich alles in meinem PC auf Silence optimiert habe, störte nur noch das NT!
Also hab ich auf die 7 Jahre Garantie geschissen und ins NT nen bequiet!SilentWing eingebaut!
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich übergeräuchempfindlich bin!
Aber jetzt ist Ruhe und sollte es jetz kaputt gehn werde ich mir ein bequiet! NT kaufen!

Zum Thema: reichen nicht auch...?!  
Wenn der TE 850W will okay! Moderne NTs sind effizient ob 5% oder 95% Auslastung!
Sollte aber ein 500W NT zuviel belastet werden oder dauerhaft mit hoher Last arbeiten müssen wird es einen schmerzhaft Tot sterben oder auf jeden Fall einen frühen Tot erleiden müssen!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. August 2011)

Also bei 1,46V habe ich ca 62°C CPU Temps. Zum benchen ist es verträglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ich bin net aufgestachelt, aber es nervt mich halt. Hier wird nach Optionen gefragt, besser gesagt in der Überschrift schreibt der TE schon er möchte ein 850Watt haben, dann fangen manche wieder mit 550-600Watt an, weils "reicht".
> Ausführen möchte ich das nicht mehr, hab ich ja bereits mehrmals.


 
Es geht in erster Linie darum zu erklären was reicht.
Oder unterstützt auch den User, der sich einen 990X für sein Office System kaufen will, nur weil er es hinschreibt? 

Klar kann er sich ein 850 Watt NT kaufen, er kann sich auch ein 1500 Watt NT kaufen, ist seine Entscheidung, ist sein Geld, aber wenn er fragt, bekommt er Antworten, die gewissen Dinge erklären, was er daraus macht ist seine Sache.
Aber deswegen brauchst du hier nicht rum zumotzen, das hilft keinem.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. August 2011)

@quantenslipstream: Generell hast du ja recht, aber wenn er sagt er hatte 650W und will jetzt mehr, empfehl ich doch net 550W. Und nimmst du die NT Diskussion eig irgwie persönlich ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Generell hast du ja recht, aber wenn er sagt er hatte 650W und will jetzt mehr, empfehl ich doch net 550W. Und nimmst du die NT Diskussion eig irgwie persönlich ?


 
Er will *eine *Grafikkarte verbauen, also reicht ein 550 Watt NT aus. Will er 650 haben, kann er es machen, habe ich auch keine Probleme mit, aber 850 Watt sind halt sinnfrei.
Und wenn der TE sagt, er will "irgendwann mal SLI haben" ist mir das zu schwammig, entweder gleich reinbauen oder lassen.
Aber Watt auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist eben Unsinn, scheinen aber nicht alle hier zu begreifen.


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will *eine *Grafikkarte verbauen, also reicht ein 550 Watt NT aus. Will er 650 haben, kann er es machen, habe ich auch keine Probleme mit, aber 850 Watt sind halt sinnfrei.
> Und wenn der TE sagt, er will "irgendwann mal SLI haben" ist mir das zu schwammig, entweder gleich reinbauen oder lassen.
> Aber Watt auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist eben Unsinn, scheinen aber nicht alle hier zu begreifen.



Ich glaube du begreifst es nicht, aber endlich machst du deinen Standpunkt klar.
Fassen wir kurz zusammen...
der TE will mehr als 600W, weil er mit seinem OC an die 500W kommt,
ich und andere empfehlen Corsair 850W, auch da er sich aufrüsten als Option halten möchte
du kommst dann, schreibst von schlechter Effizienz, was ich mit meinem Post auf Seite 5 devinitiv wiederlegt habe,
und nun kommst du und sagst 850Watt sind sinnfrei. Watt auf Vorrat ist unsinn!? Logisch, kaufe dann erst ein 600W wie du sagts für 100Eur, dannach halt dann ein 850W für 150Eur... das ist logik 

*Die Watt verschwinden nicht, man saugt nicht mehr aus der Steckdose als der PC braucht, das 850WAX ist sehr effizient*, ein schlechteres Corsair (weniger Effizient, weniger Leistung, evtl billigere Komponenten) 650W NT:
CMPSU-650TXV2 kostet 80Eur,
Corsair CMPSU-850AXEU Netzteil 850W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör das 850AX kostet zwar das doppelte, aber man hat aufrüst optionen.

*Wenn das für Stimpi ok ist, das doppelte zu zahlen, um mehr Effizienz und mehr OC/ Aufrüstpotential  zu haben, kann er ruhigen gewissens zum 850 greifen. Nachteil ist einzig und allein der Preis. Obwohl es ein Top Gerät und der Preis somit völlig ok ist.
Wenn der Geldbeutel drückt, oder er devinitiv weiß, das kein SLI rein kommt, kann er ruhigen gewissens zu nem 650Watt greifen.*

Ersteres ziehe ich persönlich vor, deshalb empfehle ich es. Andere haben das recht ihre Meinung kundzutun, aber dann lasst endlich diese dumme schlecht macherei von anderen Vorschlägen und Erläuterungen und bringt was besseres und erklärt euch. 
Aussagen wie: "Aber Watt auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist eben Unsinn, scheinen aber nicht alle hier zu begreifen." Ich glaube eher die meisten hier begreifen nicht was dein Problem ist...
Ich weiß worauf du hinnaus willst, keine Frage, ich halte deine 550W für Quatsch, aber deshalb stelle ich dich nicht am Pranger oder zerlege deine Posts, so wie es manche hier machen. Für ne sinnvolle diskusion bin ich gerne offen, ich weiß bestimmt nicht alles und andere wissen definitiv mehr, aber das ganze sollte halt Hand und Fuß haben... genug davon.


Und dies war jetzt das letzte mal das ich dir persönlich versuche was zu erklären lieber Slipstream. Besonders in dem NT Thema hat das keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren 
Der TE hat verschiedene Vorschläge, er möge sich entscheiden...


----------



## UnnerveD (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will *eine *Grafikkarte verbauen, also reicht ein 550 Watt NT aus. Will er 650 haben, kann er es machen, habe ich auch keine Probleme mit, aber 850 Watt sind halt sinnfrei.
> Und wenn der TE sagt, er will "irgendwann mal SLI haben" ist mir das zu schwammig, entweder gleich reinbauen oder lassen.
> Aber Watt auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist eben Unsinn, scheinen aber nicht alle hier zu begreifen.


 
Richtig - dieser (Un-)Sinn mit Sli oder nicht -> entweder gleich oder gar nicht, denn wer jetzt noch nicht überzeugt ist von SLI (die Skalierung der GTX5xx ist ja schon ganz ordentlich), weil er Mikroruckler oder den hohen Stromverbrauch fürchtet, der wird auch in 2 Jahren kein SLI betreiben, denn fest steht -> die Mikroruckler wird es immer geben, eine 100%ige Skalierung wird nie erreicht und Karten im SLI werden nie "wenig" verbrauchen.

Hinzu kommt, dass wenn jemand hierher kommt und uns nach unserer Meinung und nach unseren Empfehlung fragt, aber letztenendes eh schon auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt, sich das Fragen auch hätte sparen können. Es hätte dann genügt diverse Tests/ Reviews zu lesen, um sich ein eigenes Bild vom Produkt X /Y /Z zu machen.


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Richtig - dieser (Un-)Sinn mit Sli oder nicht -> entweder gleich oder gar nicht, denn wer jetzt noch nicht überzeugt ist von SLI (die Skalierung der GTX5xx ist ja schon ganz ordentlich), weil er Mikroruckler oder den hohen Stromverbrauch fürchtet, der wird auch in 2 Jahren kein SLI betreiben, denn fest steht -> die Mikroruckler wird es immer geben, eine 100%ige Skalierung wird nie erreicht und Karten im SLI werden nie "wenig" verbrauchen.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass wenn jemand hierher kommt und uns nach unserer Meinung und nach unseren Empfehlung fragt, aber letztenendes eh schon auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt, sich das Fragen auch hätte sparen können. Es hätte dann genügt diverse Tests/ Reviews zu lesen, um sich ein eigenes Bild vom Produkt X /Y /Z zu machen.



So ist es. Meine Empfehlung: AX850W. 
Selbst wenn kein SLI zustande kommt oder keine Option ist, kann man trotzdem nichts falsch machen mMn. Der Mehrpreis zahlt sich in besserer Verarbeitung und "hoffentlich" längerer Lebenserwartung der HW aus. Qualität kostet.
Und wie geschrieben, wenns im zu teuer oder müßig erscheint kann er von mir aus auch Slip´s Rat beherzigen und ein 600W nehmen, ich reiss niemandem den Kopf ab, lol...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

Der TE muss sich entscheiden. Wenn er auf jeden Fall bald SLI machen will,  dann Corsair AX850.

Wenn nicht,  dann ein gutes 500-600W.  Denn selbst für GTX580 + OC würde ein 600W-Netzteil reichen.

Warten wir also auf den TE


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. August 2011)

Holla,

werde mir wohl das corsair ax850 holen denn das ist Top 

Habe mir einen echt tollen SLI Test durchgelesen und habe erfahren, dass mit Triple SLI die Microruckler fast verschwinden oder so gering sind das man nichts davon bemerkt.
Es gibt noch Wunder .... und bei SLI ist das mit den Microruckler wohl nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei CF.

ähm wenn AMD und Nvidia das mit den Microruckler in den Griff bekommen, würden denke ich mal mehr Grafikkarten verkauft werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> *Wenn das für Stimpi ok ist, das doppelte zu zahlen, um mehr Effizienz und mehr OC/ Aufrüstpotential  zu haben, kann er ruhigen gewissens zum 850 greifen. Nachteil ist einzig und allein der Preis. Obwohl es ein Top Gerät und der Preis somit völlig ok ist.
> Wenn der Geldbeutel drückt, oder er devinitiv weiß, das kein SLI rein kommt, kann er ruhigen gewissens zu nem 650Watt greifen.*



Öhm, also ist das Corsair AX 650 Watt schlechter und ineffizienter als das 850 Watt Modell? 
Und das Enermax 87+ 600 Watt ist auch richtig mies im Vergleich zum 850 Watt Corsair? 



McClaine schrieb:


> Aussagen wie: "Aber Watt auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist eben Unsinn, scheinen aber nicht alle hier zu begreifen." Ich glaube eher die meisten hier begreifen nicht was dein Problem ist...
> Ich weiß worauf du hinnaus willst, keine Frage, ich halte deine 550W für Quatsch, aber deshalb stelle ich dich nicht am Pranger oder zerlege deine Posts, so wie es manche hier machen. Für ne sinnvolle diskusion bin ich gerne offen, ich weiß bestimmt nicht alles und andere wissen definitiv mehr, aber das ganze sollte halt Hand und Fuß haben... genug davon.



Du machst eine ganze Menge, aber offensichtlich scheinst du nicht zu verstehen, was mein Anliegen ist: Dem TE das zu empfehlen, was zu dem passt, was er sich ausgesucht hat. Manchmal muss man den Usern einen "Schups" geben, damit sie nicht überdimensionierte Dinge kaufen.
Wenn einer hinschreibt, dass er 2200er RAMs haben will, dann erkläre ich ihm auch, dass das unnötig ist und empfehlen ihm andere.



McClaine schrieb:


> Und dies war jetzt das letzte mal das ich dir persönlich versuche was zu erklären lieber Slipstream. Besonders in dem NT Thema hat das keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren



Ich bin beim Thema Netzteile sehr aufgeschlossen, aber jemanden ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil empfehlen war noch nie meine Welt, deine möglicherweise, wie es scheint.
Wieso empfiehlst du ihm nicht ein 1200 Watt NT, damit hat er noch mehr Reserven, denn vielleicht will er die Grafikkarte mal mit flüssigem Helium benchen, wer weiß, man muss ja auch alles vorbereitet sein... 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Holla,
> 
> werde mir wohl das corsair ax850 holen denn das ist Top



Jop, kannst du natürlich machen. 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Habe mir einen echt tollen SLI Test durchgelesen und habe erfahren, dass mit Triple SLI die Microruckler fast verschwinden oder so gering sind das man nichts davon bemerkt.
> Es gibt noch Wunder .... und bei SLI ist das mit den Microruckler wohl nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei CF.



Öhm... nö, Mikroruckler hast du immer, sind konstruktionsbedingt und je mehr Karten, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mikroruckler.



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> ähm wenn AMD und Nvidia das mit den Microruckler in den Griff bekommen, würden denke ich mal mehr Grafikkarten verkauft werden.


 
Bekommen sie nie, denn dazu müssten sie völlig neue Wege in der Bildausgabe einschlagen, machen sie aber nicht, weil so eine Neuentwicklung richtig Geld kostet.

Du kannst Tripple SLI ja mal ausprobieren, wundere dich aber nicht, wie beschissen das skaliert. 
Mir hat das mit zwei Karten schon gereicht.


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, also ist das Corsair AX 650 Watt schlechter und ineffizienter als das 850 Watt Modell?
> Und das Enermax 87+ 600 Watt ist auch richtig mies im Vergleich zum 850 Watt Corsair?
> 
> Jap das 650W ist schlechter und ineffizienter als das 850 Watt. Man lese die Tests...
> ...



Habe fertig


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Ich verarsche dich doch nicht, ich bin sehr an deiner Meinung interessiert, ist sie doch die einzige, die richtig ist.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Jap das 650W ist schlechter und ineffizienter als das 850 Watt. Man lese die Tests...
> 
> Die haben beide Gold, und die Unterschiede sind nicht bemerkbar. Schlechter kann man also nicht sagen. Das AX650 ist sogar noch ein gutes Stück neuer.
> 
> ...



Auch fertig


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verarsche dich doch nicht, ich bin sehr an deiner Meinung interessiert, ist sie doch die einzige, die richtig ist.



Genau, hauptsache du, der sich ja in jeden Bereich von Hardware besser auskennt als alle anderen, der auch mehr Posts hat als alle die hier schreiben zusammen haben, ja du bist der King. Nur weil man anderer Meinung als du ist, muss sie nicht falsch sein, aber warum schreib ich eigentlich noch!? 
Mach nur weiter deine Witze, ist sehr unterhaltsam 
Ausserdem hat der TE entschieden und wir können unser techtelmechtel auf den nächsten Thread verschieben worauf ich aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock habe. Zukünftig gibts meine Empfehlung und du kannst ja mit der Tastatur diskutieren 




PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Auch fertig



Schlechter in dem Sinne, das zB ein 650W nicht die Ampere liefern kann wie ein 850W, das es nicht so belastbar ist usw. Neuer ist nicht gleich besser 
Zu deinem 2. eingefärbten:
Ja, schrieb ich schon minderstens 2 Posts davor das es der einzige "Nachteil" ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Genau, hauptsache du, der sich ja in jeden Bereich von Hardware besser auskennt als alle anderen, der auch mehr Posts hat als alle die hier schreiben zusammen haben, ja du bist der King.



Ich spreche nur ein paar Dinge an, mehr nicht.



McClaine schrieb:


> Nur weil man anderer Meinung als du ist, muss sie nicht falsch sein, *aber warum schreib ich eigentlich noch!*?



Ich weiß es nicht, Geltungssucht vielleicht? 



McClaine schrieb:


> Mach nur weiter deine Witze, ist sehr unterhaltsam



Danke. 



McClaine schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat der TE entschieden und wir können unser techtelmechtel auf den nächsten Thread verschieben



Jop, aber trotzdem kann man ja den einen oder anderen Post diskutieren.



McClaine schrieb:


> Schlechter in dem Sinne, *das zB ein 650W nicht die Ampere liefern kann wie ein 850W*, das es nicht so belastbar ist usw. Neuer ist nicht gleich besser


 
Jop, ist logisch, weil es ja nur 650 Watt leistet, hat aber gar nichts mit Effizienz zu tun.
Und, wie schon mehrmals gesagt, das 650 Watt NT reicht gut für eine Karte und dann läuft es effizienter als ein 850 Watt NT.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. August 2011)

Gehört das ganze nicht in den Netzteildiskusionsthread ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

Quanti ist unser Gott, was er sagt ist Fakt ... 

(ich hoffe du verstehst, dass das ironie war)



McClaine schrieb:


> Schlechter in dem Sinne, das zB ein 650W nicht die Ampere liefern kann wie ein 850W, das es nicht so belastbar ist usw. Neuer ist nicht gleich besser
> Zu deinem 2. eingefärbten:
> Ja, schrieb ich schon minderstens 2 Posts davor das es der einzige "Nachteil" ist.


 
Was ist das denn für eine Aussage ? Natürlich ist ein 650W auf der 12V-Leitung scwächer als ein 850W-Netzteil. Das habe ich doch nie in Frage gestellt  Aber dass es technisch (Effizient, Spannungen usw.) schlechter ist, das stimmt nicht.

Der Preis ist ein riesen Nachteil, also warum mehr ausgeben als benötigt ? Sag mir bitte einen guten Grund.


----------



## McClaine (1. August 2011)

@ Quanti , mehr gibts net, das nächste mal vielleicht 


@ Pommes, NATÜRLICH ist es schwächer, das war auch nicht Kern der Aussage. Ok, mag sein das es technisch gesehen keine großen Unterschiede gibt, aber bestimmt Qualitätstechnisch und das sieht man an der Effizienz -> höher, bessere Komponenten.

Weil ich ich grad so viel Zeit habe, vergleichen wir mal mehrere Netzteile vom gleichen Hersteller, bleibe mit Absicht bei Corsair, da ja deiner Meinung nach die Watt keinen Unterschied bei der Effizienz macht. Bei einigen Herstellern wie Be Quiet mag das wohl so sein, aber das bezieht sich bestimmt nicht auf ALLE Hersteller und deshalb ist dein " stimmt nicht " schlicht weg falsch.

ALTERNATE

*Corsair Gaming GS600: 600W, Effizienz   80 % 70EUR
Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2, 600W, Effizienz   80 % 60EUR
Corsair HX650W, 650W, Effizienz 81 % - 85 % 108EUR
Corsair AX850: 850W, Effizienz   91 %+ * *170EUR*

Wenn man das so betrachtet sollte klar sein: MEHR LEISTUNG, EFFIZIENTER (dadurch bessere Komponenten verbaut)= TEUERER. Bestimmt auch nicht immer und bei allen Herstellern, dafür gibt es zuviel unterschiede. Hoffe es ist ersichtlich auf was ich herraus will.
Wie auch immer, mein letzter Post falls es so weiter geht ^^


----------



## thom_cat (1. August 2011)

so kannst du doch nicht vergleichen!

das sind zwar vier netzteile von corsair, aber auch vier verschiedene serien!
natürlich ergeben sich dabei auch unterschiede in der effizienz.

wenn du richtig vergleichen willst, dann musst du im bereich 600 watt auch dieses mit reinnehmen: Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und schon bist du im gleichen effizienzbereich wie beim ax850 

also ist effizienz nicht leistungsabhängig sondern modellabhängig!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> ALTERNATE
> 
> *Corsair Gaming GS600: 600W, Effizienz   80 % 70EUR
> Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2, 600W, Effizienz   80 % 60EUR
> ...


 
Wie sag ich das am besten ^^ Aber das ist wirklich das sinnloseste was ich je gehört habe  

*
Corsair GS600, Effizienz 80% ~65€
Corsair GS700, Effizienz 80% ~75€
Corsair GS800, Effizienz 80% ~85€

Corsair TX 650 V2, Effizienz 84% ~70€
Corsair TX 750 V2, Effizienz 84% ~85€
Corsair TX 850 V2, Effizienz 84% ~95€

Corsair AX650, Effizienz 91%+ ~110€
Corsair AX750, Effizienz 91%+ ~130€
Corsair AX850, Effizienz 91%+ ~150€*

Ich hoffe, du siehst nun selber, dass dein Vergleich sowas von falsch war. Wo war nochmal der Facepalm-Smiley ? ...


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Dann mach mal Meldung wies ist.

Hätte auch Interesse


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> @ Quanti , mehr gibts net, das nächste mal vielleicht



Super, immer nett mit dir zu plaudern.  



McClaine schrieb:


> Ok, mag sein das es technisch gesehen keine großen Unterschiede gibt, aber bestimmt Qualitätstechnisch und das sieht man an der Effizienz -> höher, bessere Komponenten.



Nein, eben nicht, denn es ist beides ein AX Modell, das auf der Seasonic X Serie basiert. Sie sind also technisch gleich, das 850 Watt Modell liefert logischer Weise mehr Leistung, aber sonst sind sie gleich. Beides sind Gold Netzteile, beide haben die gleiche Effizienz, beide sind Semi passiv. 



McClaine schrieb:


> *Corsair Gaming GS600: 600W, Effizienz   80 % 70EUR
> Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2, 600W, Effizienz   80 % 60EUR
> Corsair HX650W, 650W, Effizienz 81 % - 85 % 108EUR
> Corsair AX850: 850W, Effizienz   91 %+ * *170EUR*
> ...



Das ist ja nicht korrekt, was du hier machst, es geht um Netzteile *einer *Serie, der AX Serie.
Das AX 650, das AX 750 und das AX 850 haben die gleiche Effizienz. Zieht ein NT nur 120 Watt, ist das 650 Watt Modell im effizienteren Bereich als die beiden anderen, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? 

Genauso kannst du das BeQuiet Dark Power P9 anschauen, ebenfalls Gold.
Hier haben das 550 Watt, 650 Watt und 750 Watt Modell die gleiche Effizienz.
Ich vergleiche doch kein 650 Watt Dark Power P9 mit einem 530 Watt Pure Power L7. Ist doch logisch, dass das Pure nicht die Effizienz des P9 hat hat.


----------



## poiu (1. August 2011)

Kinder Kinder was geht denn hier ab Oo

das AX 650 ist doch nicht minderwertiger als das 850W AX  das Teil Basiert auf der gleichen Seasonic Plattform, deshalb schafft übrigens das Seasonic X400 mit 400W sogar 682W überlast das 850er sogar weit über 1000W aber das ist nebensächlich!

Seasonic X-400 Fanless Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

man sollte auch nicht wild AX 850 mit TX & HX durcheinander werfen, das sind unterschiedliche Netzteile die Corsair im Programm hat zu unterschiedlichen Preisen



für ein Single GPU System reichen 400-450W, mit luft um die 500W, ab 500W ist problemlos kleines Multi GPU möglich, so zwei kleine low Buget HD 58x0

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5850 (CrossFire) (Seite 22) - 30.09.2009 - ComputerBase


zur GTX 580W es stimmt zwar das diese maximal 300W verlangt aber bei Furmark, wer spielt denn das von euch andauernd 

Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 2





McClaine schrieb:


> *Die Watt verschwinden nicht, man saugt nicht mehr aus der Steckdose als der PC braucht, das 850WAX ist sehr effizient*, ein schlechteres Corsair (weniger Effizient, weniger Leistung, evtl billigere Komponenten) 650W NT:



oh man  andere belehren aber so ein Unsinn schreiben 

 das AX ist effizient aber 100% Wirkungsgrad hat es nicht, ein NT zieht immer mehr aus der Steckdose als es an denn PC liefert.

ich sage nur Klick


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> das AX ist effizient aber 100% Wirkungsgrad hat es nicht, ein NT zieht immer mehr aus der Steckdose als es an denn PC liefert.


 
100% hätte doch was, das Ei des Kolumbus eben, der heilige Gral der NT Schnitzer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (1. August 2011)

Dann vielleicht doch das AX750 denn mit dem AX650 würde ich mich ein wenig wackelig auf den Beinen fühlen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

Wenn du nicht SLI willst, dann reicht das AX650. Selbst für einen 990X OC und eine GTX580 OC reicht das AX650 aus. Fpr deine Hardware also erst Recht 

Wie gesagt. Bei SLI-Wünschen -> AX850

Wenn du kein SLI willst -> AX650 



Du musst dich entscheiden. Allerdings würde ich dir trotzdem das AX650 empfehlen, weil Multi-GPU niemals wirklich toll werden wird


----------



## poiu (2. August 2011)

Überlege dir halt was du wünscht  mit keinem der AX machst du viel falsch 

wenn du dir aber unbedingt die sli Option offen halten willst nimm ruhig das 850er du verlierst etwa 1%, im extrem ungünstigen fall vielleicht  2% wirkungsgrad


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. August 2011)

Würde auch das AX850 nehmen wenn du vor hast SLI/CF zu nutzen! Wenn du dir sicher bist das du das nicht möchtest dann nimm das AX650 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Wie sag ich das am besten ^^ Aber das ist wirklich das sinnloseste was ich je gehört habe
> 
> *
> Corsair GS600, Effizienz 80% ~65€
> ...


 
Is mir schon klar, dass die gleichen Modelreihen sich nur von der W unterscheiden. Wollte einzigst und allein den unterschied von den Kosten aufzeigen und den unterschied der Effizienz von diesen. Deshalb habe ich ja mit Absicht unterschiedliche Modelle genommen. 2. Grund wäre, ich habe das Alternate angebot als Grundlage genommen, da sind nur 6 unterschiedliche 650W Corsair drin...
Aber is doch schön wenn man sich hinter dem Nicknamen anonym verstecken kann und dann saufrech in die Runde schlägt. - Kurz, findst das selber ok fremden Leuten ne Watschn anzudrehen?  Sei´s im Netz oder Privat...
Das Ironiebarometer ist leider gleich 0... ne für Spaß bin ich heut net zu haben 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Super, immer nett mit dir zu plaudern.
> 
> Nein, eben nicht, denn es ist beides ein AX Modell, das auf der Seasonic X Serie basiert. Sie sind also technisch gleich, das 850 Watt Modell liefert logischer Weise mehr Leistung, aber sonst sind sie gleich. Beides sind Gold Netzteile, beide haben die gleiche Effizienz, beide sind Semi passiv.
> 
> ...



mein ich doch, schreib doch auch gern mit dir
Ach, lol. Jetzt gehts um eine Serie, aber erst seit ich unterschiedliche  Modelle mit unterschiedlicher Preisklasse und somit unterschiedlichen  Effizienzen geht. Geht es dir um diese effektiven 20% im Idle?  Und warum gehst du von 130W idle aus? Sein Sys kommt auf max 110, 100W wäre realistischer. Dein Wert bewegt sich schon in richtung SLI.

Das 650W macht bei 20% Last 130W, das 850W macht bei 20% Last 170Watt. Somit wären beide bei 5% Idle im Bereich von 32,5W / 42,5W bei den Netzteilen.
*Da aber beide sehr effektiv, sogar ab 5% arbeiten*, ist dein Argument trotzdem noch sinnfrei für mich!?
Da der TE mit seinem Sys aber eh zu 100W im Idle kommen wird, scheidet dieses Argument mMn aus. 
Is zwar schön das du jetzt einen normalen Ton anschlägst Quanti, aber dein Argument ist trotzdem noch nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich streite mich nicht wegen (auch schon vorher erwähnten) vielleicht 10% Watt unterschiede im Idle bereich, das ist doch Käse. 
Beide arbeiten effektiv...

Mit SLI und Geld hab ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben, das sind Argumente für mich. Wenn er SLI plant oder ihm egal is, 160Eur+ auszugeben, kann man ohne Sorge zum 850W greifen. Ansonsten "reicht" das 650W und ist natürlich billiger...



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht SLI willst, dann reicht das AX650. Selbst für einen 990X OC und eine GTX580 OC reicht das AX650 aus. Fpr deine Hardware also erst Recht
> 
> Wie gesagt. Bei SLI-Wünschen -> AX850
> 
> ...



Schön, was schreib ich andauernd und was geht unter den scheiss andauernden rechtfertigungen fast unter? die gleiche Aussage




streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Würde auch das AX850 nehmen wenn du vor hast SLI/CF zu nutzen! Wenn du dir sicher bist das du das nicht möchtest dann nimm das AX650
> LG streetjumper16


 




So genug vom Rage, ich weiß ich hab Probleme mich verständlich zu machen, sorry^^ aber jez hab ich echt keinen Bock mehr lol. Das 850W kommt heute an, bin schon gespannt wie es läuft. Hab leider kein Messgerät hier


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Ach jetzt hast du plötzlich extra unterschiedliche Modellreihen genomme ?  Interessant,  das kam im Post davor aber anders rüber. 

Du hast oft genug gesagt günstiger = schlechter. Aber das ist bei den AXs nicht so.

Ausserdem sagst du die ganze Zeit dass der TE das AX850 nehmen soll,  vom AX650 war bei dir nie die Rede. Und ist man mit 100W bei einem 650W-Netzteil IMMER im effizienteren Bereich als mit einem baugleichen 850W-Netzteil. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso kannst du das BeQuiet Dark Power P9 anschauen, ebenfalls Gold.
> Hier haben das 550 Watt, 650 Watt und 750 Watt Modell die gleiche Effizienz.
> Ich vergleiche doch kein 650 Watt Dark Power P9 mit einem 530 Watt Pure Power L7. Ist doch logisch, dass das Pure nicht die Effizienz des P9 hat hat.


Hallo quantenslipstream

Das möchte ich nicht so stehen lassen 

Die Dark Power Pro Modelle haben bei einer vergleichbaren, relativen, Last etwa die gleiche Effizienz (ie bei 20% Last haben alle etwa 87%), aber absolut gesehen ist es anders.

Ich zitiere einfach mal einen User aus unserem eigenen Forum:


pro-H! schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Stromverbrauchs kann ich aber geringere Messwerte verkünden. Habe ich mit der 850W-Variante noch ca. 65W im Normalmodus verbraucht, ist der Verbrauch auf 50-55W um fast 15W mit der 550W-Variante gesunken.



Grundsätzlich sollte man ein Netzteil immer passend zu seinem System wählen. Eine gnadenlose Überdimensionierung (ie 1000W statt 400W) hat für den Kunden *nur Nachteile*, da einerseits der Lüfter eines 1000W Modelles nicht so leise wie bei einem 400W Modell arbeiten kann, andererseits auch die Effizienz des Netzteiles absinkt.
Über den Kaufpreis der Geräte reden wir mal lieber nicht, hier hätte der Kunde dann etwa das dreifache des Netzteiles zu viel gezahlt (etwa 200€ zu 50€).

Bezüglich des Preisunterschiedes von kleinen zu größeren Netzteilen:
Bei kleineren Netzteilen kann man kleiner dimensionierte oder weniger Bauteile verwenden, was die Herstellungskosten senkt. Ein Transformator bei einem 400W Netzteil muss weniger stark ausgelegt sein als für ein 700W Gerät. Auch Dinge wie Primärkondensator oder PFC Spule können schwächer ausgelegt werden, da weniger Leistung vom Netzteil bereitgestellt werden muss. 
Das hat aber absolut gar nichts mit der Qualität eines Netzteiles zu tun sondern einfach mit der Auslegung der Komponenten auf die benötigte/angepeilte Leistungsfähigkeit des Gerätes.


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2011)

danke für die ausführliche Antwort Stefan!

@ Pommes

Ich lass mich ja gerne belehren, ich weiß auch nicht alles und lerne gern dazu. Hier hab ich schon viel mitgenommen, mit ausnahme von paar schlechten Witzen
Für mich heisst eben günstiger- schlechter. Wenn zwischen 650W Netzteilen 50Eur Unterschied ist, ist doch auch in dem teueren "theoretisch" bessere HW verbaut oder nicht!?
Ja, hab ich mit absicht gemacht, denn als ich den Post schrieb, hatte ich schon Infos zu den be quiet gesammelt, und auch bei p9 war die Effizienz eigentlich gleich. Das gleiche bei anderen Herstellern. Mir ging es um Preis/Leistung.

Aber meiner Meinung nach wäre der TE mit nem 850 besser bedient, in der Thread Überschrift wollte er das auch schon, alternativ 650W falls er aufs Geld schaut und nicht aufrüstet in nächster Zeit. Wurde 10mal von mir so geschrieben...
Vom 650 war schon 3 oder 4 Posts davor die rede, da ihr mich ja auch mehr oder weniger überzeugt habt.

Aber man kann nicht behaupten, dass ein 850 dermaßen ineffizienter als ein 650 sein soll, wenn beide selbst noch bei 5% Last zu 85% effizient arbeiten, selbst das ist noch besser als viele andere bei 50% Last leisten, lol...
das 850 hat bei 50% schliesslich 93% Effizienz. 
Das geht mir nicht ein, wie soll das 650 dann bei 80% last mehr als 93% Effizienz haben!? 

Aber wurscht, ich habs verstanden und werde nur missverstanden


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Die meiste Zeit ist der Rechner am idlen, und da ist das AX650 dann effizienter. Wenn man zockt wäre das AX850 effizienter, da hast du Recht. Aber man idlet viel mehr, also wäre das AX650 die bessere Wahl.

Und günstiger ist einfach nicht schlechter.

Dann sag mir mal bitte, wo das AX650 schlechter ist als das AX850 (abgesehen von der max. Ausgansleistung auf der 12V-Schiene). Ich bin gespannt. 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ach, lol. Jetzt gehts um eine Serie, aber erst seit ich unterschiedliche  Modelle mit unterschiedlicher Preisklasse und somit unterschiedlichen  Effizienzen geht. Geht es dir um diese effektiven 20% im Idle?



Es ging immer um die gleiche Serie, um das AX, einmal mit 650 Watt und einmal mit 850 Watt.



McClaine schrieb:


> Und warum gehst du von 130W idle aus? Sein Sys kommt auf max 110, 100W wäre realistischer. Dein Wert bewegt sich schon in richtung SLI.



Die 130 Watt sind paulasisiert, es können auch 80 Watt sein, aber bei 80 Watt stehst du noch schlechter da mit deinem 850 Watt NT.



McClaine schrieb:


> Das 650W macht bei 20% Last 130W, das 850W macht bei 20% Last 170Watt. Somit wären beide bei 5% Idle im Bereich von 32,5W / 42,5W bei den Netzteilen.
> *Da aber beide sehr effektiv, sogar ab 5% arbeiten*, ist dein Argument trotzdem noch sinnfrei für mich!?



Nö, ist es nicht, das 650 Watt Modell muss eben für die 100 Watt, die es abgibt, weniger Leistung aufnehmen als das 850 Watt Modell, was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



McClaine schrieb:


> Da der TE mit seinem Sys aber eh zu 100W im Idle kommen wird, scheidet dieses Argument mMn aus.



Es sind wie gesagt vielleicht 80 Watt, aber dann ist deine Rechnung eben noch schlechter, weil das kleinere Modell trotzdem effizienter läuft als das größere bei dieser Leistungsaufnahmen.



McClaine schrieb:


> Is zwar schön das du jetzt einen normalen Ton anschlägst Quanti, aber dein Argument ist trotzdem noch nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich streite mich nicht wegen (auch schon vorher erwähnten) vielleicht 10% Watt unterschiede im Idle bereich, das ist doch Käse.
> Beide arbeiten effektiv...



Ja, aber trotzdem kostet das 850 Watt Modell erst mal mehr Geld in der Anschaffung und zweitens verbraucht es in jeder Situation mehr Strom als das kleinere Modell und leiser ist es auch nicht, also was für einen Vorteil hat es?



McClaine schrieb:


> Mit SLI und Geld hab ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben, das sind Argumente für mich. Wenn er SLI plant oder ihm egal is, 160Eur+ auszugeben, kann man ohne Sorge zum 850W greifen. Ansonsten "reicht" das 650W und ist natürlich billiger...


 
Ja, wenn er SLI machen will, kann er das 850 Watt NT nehmen, das bestreitet doch auch keiner, aber SLI macht man entweder sofort oder nie und da er das "vielleicht mal machen will" ist es eben Blödsinn ein NT zu kaufen, das er "vielleicht mal" gebrauchen könnte.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Die Dark Power Pro Modelle haben bei einer vergleichbaren, relativen, Last etwa die gleiche Effizienz (ie bei 20% Last haben alle etwa 87%), aber absolut gesehen ist es anders.
> 
> Ich zitiere einfach mal einen User aus unserem eigenen Forum:



Genau das ist es doch, was ich meine, Stefan. 
Das kleinere Modell muss weniger Leistung aufnehmen als das größere Modell, wenn beide die gleiche Leistung abgeben wollen. Exakt davon rede ich seit 3 Seiten.
Danke, dass du mir das bestätigt hast. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Preisunterschiedes von kleinen zu größeren Netzteilen:
> Bei kleineren Netzteilen kann man kleiner dimensionierte oder weniger Bauteile verwenden, was die Herstellungskosten senkt. Ein Transformator bei einem 400W Netzteil muss weniger stark ausgelegt sein als für ein 700W Gerät. Auch Dinge wie Primärkondensator oder PFC Spule können schwächer ausgelegt werden, da weniger Leistung vom Netzteil bereitgestellt werden muss.
> Das hat aber absolut gar nichts mit der Qualität eines Netzteiles zu tun sondern einfach mit der Auslegung der Komponenten auf die benötigte/angepeilte Leistungsfähigkeit des Gerätes.


 
Auch hier sind wir einer Meinung, die unterschiedlichen Komponenten haben gar nichts damit zu tun, dass das kleinere Modell eventuell "schlechter" ist als das größere.



McClaine schrieb:


> danke für die ausführliche Antwort Stefan!



Ich glaube, du hast Stefans Post gar nicht verstanden. 
Er sagt, dass das größere Modell Unsinn ist und man besser das kleinere Modell nehmen sollte.


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ging immer um die gleiche Serie, um das AX, einmal mit 650 Watt und einmal mit 850 Watt.
> 
> Und ich hab noch andere in den Raum geworfen. Unterschiedliche Serien hin oder her. Aber laut Herstellerangaben gibt es unterschiede.
> 
> ...



Somit wäre alles beantwortet
Damit sind meine Fragen/ Anschuldigungen vom Tisch, genauso meine Anregungen und Vorschläge. Ich entschuldige mich für die Umstände. Können wir uns alle wieder lieb haben?
@ TE welches wirds denn nun? 650 Corsair AX?

Dieser Topic wird sich in 3 Sekunden selbst zerstören...3....2....1....


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Können wir uns alle wieder lieb haben?



Ich hab dich doch immer noch lieb.  



McClaine schrieb:


> @ TE welches wirds denn nun? 650 Corsair AX?



Er war jetzt beim 750 Watt Modell, oder so.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. August 2011)

Hier gehts weiter für die, die Diskutieren wollen!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/105022-netzteildiskussionsthread.html


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. August 2011)

Ich werde mir das alles mal genau ausrechnen. Wenn sich rechnerisch ein AX650Watt mehr lohnt, werde ich das holen. 
Mit SLI werde ich die Augen offenhalten, wie sich in der Zukunft das Problem mit den Microruckler entwickeln wird. Also werde ich bei der Leistung des NT kein SLI mit einplanen.


----------



## McClaine (2. August 2011)

dann halt dich an Quanten und Pommes, nimm das 650, es reicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

jop, schließe mich an, mit einer GTX 570 oder GTX 580 wird das Corsair AX 650 spielend fertig und du kannst den Wasserkocher auch noch mit anschließen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. August 2011)

Das mit dem Wasserkocher funktioniert nur wenn er für gleichstrom ist. 
Wie wir doch alle hier wissen brauchen wir die Netzteile um den Saft aus der Dose von Wechsel in Gleichstrom zu transfromieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

12 Volt Gleichstrom Wasserkocher... greif zu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (3. August 2011)

gibt es denn auch mit 5V USB Anschluss


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. August 2011)

Meiner ist aber 230V Wechselstrom, einen mobilen brauche ich Zuhause nicht. 


Bei 100 Ampere macht der Mobile 1200Watt nur wo bekomme ich 100 Ampere her, meine Auto Batterie hat nur 75A.
Da sollte man schon 24V nehmen. Dann klapps auch mit der Leistung


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2011)

Nimm doch das Corsair AX 1200W, das leistet 100A auf 12V


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. August 2011)

Zuhause reichen 16A bei 230V. Da habe ich dann 3680 Watt


----------



## Xibit1990 (3. August 2011)

AX 850, wenn du unbedingt auf 850 Watt umsteigen möchtest.
Ansonsten würde ich Seasonic x-560 empfehlen


----------



## McClaine (3. August 2011)

bitte net wieder anfangen, sonst geht der Zickenkrieg weiter 

Hab das AX850 seit heute drin - was soll ich sagen...

- sehr leise
- kann endlich meine 580 vollgas Overclocken ohne das sich der Kasten ausschaltet
- leider keine Messgerät da, sonst hätte ich das alte Thermaltek mit diesem hier vergleichen können. Aber die Effizienz hätte es eh net geschlagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Hab das AX850 seit heute drin - was soll ich sagen...
> 
> - sehr leise
> - kann endlich meine 580 vollgas Overclocken ohne das sich der Kasten ausschaltet
> - leider keine Messgerät da, sonst hätte ich das alte Thermaltek mit diesem hier vergleichen können. Aber die Effizienz hätte es eh net geschlagen


 
Das kann ich mit meinem P9 650 Watt auch machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

Mein ehmaliges Super Flower Aurora 700 Watt lief ebenso mit meinem 1090t und meinen beiden HD 5870er!
Ach extreme übertakten war da auch drinne 


System ist nie wegen zu wenig Netzteilleistung abgestürzt!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Dein Super Flower hätte ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange angefasst.


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

Aber es gibt auch Dinge die du richtig gerne anfässt gell? 

Wobei Superflower ja nicht sooo schlecht ist. Ich hatte selber mal ein recht altes von 2006. Das hatte 480W und lief problemlos mit 5850 und 955er beides mit starkem OC


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein Super Flower hätte ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange angefasst.




Ich war damit 1 Jahr lang zufrieden bis es einen Lagerschaden bekommen hatte und ich glücklicherweiße von Erzbaron das AX850 für läppische 90€ bekommen habe!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch Dinge die du richtig gerne anfässt gell?



Jop, leider hat diese Art Hardware auch kein OCP, aber das stört mich da nicht.  



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich war damit 1 Jahr lang zufrieden bis es einen Lagerschaden bekommen hatte und ich glücklicherweiße von Erzbaron das AX850 für läppische 90€ bekommen habe!


 
Tja, nach einem Jahr gehts kaputt, was soll ich denn dazu noch sagen?  Ach ja ---->


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, nach einem Jahr gehts kaputt, was soll ich denn dazu noch sagen?  Ach ja ---->


Jetzt ist ja alles in Butter

Damit wollte ich nur sagen das auch so ein NEtzteil ausreicht 

PS: Wo zum Geier hast du diese ganzen Smileys her


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du es kaputt gemacht hast, weil du es überlastet hast, zumindest den Lüfter.... 

Und von welchen Smileys redest du... 

Außerdem...


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du es kaputt gemacht hast, weil du es überlastet hast, zumindest den Lüfter....
> 
> Und von welchen Smileys redest du...
> 
> Außerdem...


Das kann schon sein  Aber dann nur wegen extreme overclocking 

Von welchen Smileys rede ich wohl


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann schon sein  Aber dann nur wegen extreme overclocking
> 
> Von welchen Smileys rede ich wohl



Von welchen Smileys redest du? 

Wie hat sich dein SF denn verabschiedet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie hat sich dein SF denn verabschiedet?


 
Mit einem sanften "Servus".


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Von welchen Smileys redest du?
> 
> Wie hat sich dein SF denn verabschiedet?



Von denen die quanti immer verwendet im Moment

Ich habe wohl durch das zu starke übertakten den Lüfter auf überdrehzahlen gebracht 
Aber es funktioniert noch und werkelt bei einem Kumpel im Rechner mit einem neuen Lüfter


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem sanften "Servus".



Oder mit einem lauten: "IN DECKUNG!!!" 

Jetzt aber genug OT


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder mit einem lauten: "IN DECKUNG!!!"
> 
> Jetzt aber genug OT




Nene es läuft ja noch  Hab eben nur den Lüfter geschrottet


----------



## McClaine (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kann ich mit meinem P9 650 Watt auch machen.



Oh, warum denn 650W, *reichen* doch auch 550W!?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Oh, warum denn 650W, *reichen* doch auch 550W!?




Mein Super Flower hat gezeigt das sogar für Crossfire und 1090t 700 Watt reichen!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, warum denn 650W, reichen doch auch 550W!?



Du hast Recht,  550w würden auch reichen


----------



## McClaine (3. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mein Super Flower hat gezeigt das sogar für Crossfire und 1090t 700 Watt reichen!


 
Ja glaub ich dir, die 5870 is so @ Stock bei 180W, Overclocked und SLI evtl um die 450, Gasamt dann vielleicht so 600-650W.



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Du hast Recht,  550w würden auch reichen





Genug Offtopic lol


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Oh, warum denn 650W, *reichen* doch auch 550W!?


 
Ich hab 8 Festplatten drin und dazu vier Leuchtstoffröhren, die je 15 Watt brauchen.


----------

